# Coffee shop in around Bristol near the Bear pit



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello folks,

as the title suggests, are there any good coffee shops located around (10 min walk) Bristol's bearpit or Cabot Circus?

I work near there quite often so it would be good to spend some time in a decent coffee shop. Not really food bothered, more about the coffee.

Any advice welcome!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Small Street or Full Court press been to both and both are really close to each other. Use the find a coffee shop next time


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I live and work near filton, so don't get into the centre that often. When I do venture in, I try to go to Full court press as mentioned above, hasn't disappointed yet!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I live and work near filton, so don't get into the centre that often. When I do venture in, I try to go to Full court press as mentioned above, hasn't disappointed yet!


Thanks! Will give it a try.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Jony said:


> Small Street or Full Court press been to both and both are really close to each other. Use the find a coffee shop next time


I am using "Find a coffee shop", I'm in the "Find a coffee shop" sub forum.

Thanks for the tip on the shop.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Try harder next time. Just for you

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46195-Bristol


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Jony said:


> Try harder next time. Just for you
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46195-Bristol


Yeah I already saw that which is why I was more specific on the geography, I said bear pit not Temple meads.

Thanks for your effort.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No problem enjoy which ever you choose.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I've found crazy fox and the (not at all pretensciously named) Department of Coffee and Social Affairs both decent round broadmead. The latter now own both crazy fox, Tradewinds espresso and Roasted Rituals.

Last time I was in crazy fox they were out of batch filter but the piccolo was good. DCSA had a Kenyan on V60 which was good.

The Fox is probably closer to bearpit but the walk to small street and FCP definitely worth it.

Also on stokes croft was Ceres where I've had Square Mile but they were struggling and may have bit the dust.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Flying_Vee said:


> I've found crazy fox and the (not at all pretensciously named) Department of Coffee and Social Affairs both decent round broadmead. The latter now own both crazy fox, Tradewinds espresso and Roasted Rituals.
> 
> Last time I was in crazy fox they were out of batch filter but the piccolo was good. DCSA had a Kenyan on V60 which was good.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic - will give them a try (though probably not the same day). Heading back to Bristol next week so I am now armed with my Bristol A-Z of coffee shops.









Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Flying_Vee said:


> I've found crazy fox and the (not at all pretensciously named) Department of Coffee and Social Affairs both decent round broadmead. The latter now own both crazy fox, Tradewinds espresso and Roasted Rituals.


I'm beginning to think that Dept. Of Coffee are getting too big for my liking. Any bigger & standards will start to drop.


----------

